# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  fiting wall mount TV to plasterboard

## Andy T

I have a 19 inch LCD TV approx weight 8kg which I want to mount on a wall using a small full motion bracket. There are two vertical screw holes on the mount. Unfortunately there are no studs behind the plasterboard where I want to locate the mount. Any suggestions on whether I can use plaster board fixings and what type, particularly given there may be a bit of down-force when the arm is extended and it must be able to take the movement of the arm. 
Cheers Andy

----------


## Armers

Ummm make a backing board, drill that to the studs and then mount the bracket to the backing board!? Other then that get some studs installed?  
I personaly wouldn't be using plasterboard fixings for tv's full stop! 
Cheers

----------


## r3nov8or

Other than spanning the two closest  studs with some larger plate or removing plaster to install some noggins (and re-plaster), there is really no safe way to use such a bracket but to find some wood behind the plaster.  
Given your stud centres will be 450 mm or 600 mm, there must be a stud within 225 mm to 300 mm of your ideal location... 
I've installed a 19" for my brother on a single-stud dual-arm swivel bracket, and the bracket arms help to position the TV in a more ideal place (e.g. centred to the bed)

----------


## Andy T

Thanks fellas you are right. I talked some sense into myself after pondering the amount of extension on the arm and downforce pulling at the plaster. I have located a stud nearby and will securely fix into the centre of that. The movement of the arm will allow the TV to be positioned close to where I want anyway without the continual worry of it doing a nosedive into the benchtop. 
Thanks Andy

----------

